

Tilengine – A 2D graphics engine with raster effects - felhr
http://www.tilengine.org/

======
vortico
Here's what it looks like, since the website is down.
[http://www.moddb.com/engines/tilengine](http://www.moddb.com/engines/tilengine)

This is actually a great idea if I understand it correctly: An engine built
for modern platforms that emulates the limitations, gfx modes, emulates the
sound engine of the NES/GBA, etc. without limiting CPU/video memory or CPU
speed. I imagine it could be reimplemented as a subset of libSDL.

~~~
Mahn
Closed source though. The author seems to be distributing only compiled
binaries.

------
jarcane
Disappointing that this is 1) proprietary, and 2) Windows/MSVC only.
Impressive results though.

~~~
megamarc
1) I started releasing it as closed source because I don't have knowledge
about open source management. I work in the corporate world for many years and
I know how to manage private projects. At this moment I fear that if I release
it as open source, it will fall in a kind of anarchy and that I will lose
control over it. I know this idea is wrong, there are many well driven open
source projects that generate revenue, but until I know how does this world
work, I prefer to share it as closed.

I hope this aspect is not so bad that people don't want to at least try it to
check if it's worth it...

2) The MSVC-only build is for the moment. In my roadmap I've planned builds
for at least Linux, Android (NDK native) and Windows Phone. But the platform I
know more is MSVC, so it's the first release. In fact I have a working build
for GCC that will be the starting point for Linux and Android, but I still
have to integrate libpng. This build only loads BMPs (not PNGs) and CSV
tilemaps (not zip compressed) as the MSVC build does

------
smaili
Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fWeJ9d2...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fWeJ9d2LIIQJ:www.tilengine.org/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
InfiniteEntropy
I think it'd be better to just use unity or unreal, or anything else really
that provides you more.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS2nlGyu4fk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS2nlGyu4fk)

As someone has already done some.

Also visual studio 2005? How old is this thing?

~~~
bcit-cst
2015 - 2005 = 10 years

~~~
joshuapants
Not the IDE, the project. It's conceivable that someone would use an old IDE
(they're comfortable with it, they paid a ton of money for it and can't be
bothered to upgrade, etc)

~~~
megamarc
You're right. I use VS2005 because in my daylife job I work mainly with
industrial Windows CE 6.0 projects, and Platform Builder is a VS2005-only tool
(why, Microsoft?) so I'm somewhat forced to keep using this version. Just as
the blacksmith that fixes everything with a hammer because he is proficient
using it (despite not being the most suitable tool in all cases), I use VS
2005 for everything :)

There's another reason: any newer VS version can import projects from older
versions, but the opposite doesn't hold true. So I'm not leaving anyone out.

------
megamarc
Hi guys,

I'm the author of Tilengine, what a surprise to find a discussion about it
here :) I'd like to answer all your comments so far

------
analognoise
It looks like the site is down due to traffic.

~~~
megamarc
The site is online again. It had an unexpected peak of traffic when I released
the python wrapper and my ISP blocked the website. I upgraded to a paid plan
(yes, I was hosting it with a _free_ plan :) ) and no problem

